# Getting Into USC/UCLA



## Manalive (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm interested in whatever wisdom and advice you kind people can give me on getting accepted to the graduate programs at USC and UCLA. I'm applying to the screenwriting departments in both cases. Thanks.


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 28, 2008)

do a search of this site, there's TONS of info.

once you're done with that, if you have specific questions, feel free to hit me up...I'm currently a second year screenwriting student at USC, and I got into AFI and UCLA.

Best of luck.


----------



## Zumbi (Sep 30, 2008)

WHen applying for USC and UCLA, for international students, it says you nee to prove you have the amount for tuition and living expenses for the first year. The F-1 Visa guide says for the ENTIRE course, what for the USC would be and absurd $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ (I'm afraid to do the maths).

But, let's say you don't have even the half (for the first year), and are applying also to have scholarships... How can you do? Apply anyway?

THey can refuse you if you don't fill the field with a "decent" amount?


----------

